# Front end vibration



## abomb (Feb 1, 2004)

So i've had my 2000 528i for about 4 months now and have noticed that the front end vibration that was barely noticeable at first is now very apparent. Passenger seat vibrates like a quarter operated bed in some cheap motel and the steering wheel gets all crazy too, especially while braking (brake pedal doesn't vibrate). After an alignment and 2 wheel balances (stock & aftermarket wheels) I finally get fed up with thinking about it and take it to the nearest dealership. They call me a few hours later and tell me that I have a bent driveshaft and that the front caster bushings need to be replaced. 

I guess my big question is how would a driveshaft get bent? Also, what is a caster bushing? Never heard of one before but maybe i'm just dumb . From what i've read, it's the upper control arm bushings that end up causing this weird vibration.

Anyone know where I can find a diagram of the front suspension of an E39?


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

Here's a few graphics of E39 front end. Not comprehensive. Let me know if you want to drill down on a specific componant.

Also, a bad tire can be the cause of vibration. I had a front tire balance up fairly well and looked OK but was the casue of an annoying vibration. May be worth swapping the spare at all 4 corners to rule it out.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/photos/data/3069/8113Picture4.png?1345

http://www.bimmerfest.com/photos/data/3069/8113Picture3.png?1340

http://www.bimmerfest.com/photos/data/3069/8113Picture2.png?4870

http://www.bimmerfest.com/photos/data/500/8113Picture1.png?2650


----------



## abomb (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures. I've ruled out wheels and tires since the dealership ran them through a road-force balancer. Just wondering what happened to this damn driveshaft  

Oh well, that's why we have warrantees I guess :thumbup:


----------

